# Solved: Unidentified Network



## nichoray10 (May 28, 2008)

So i recently bought a new wireless router from BestBuy, i bought Linksys E1000. I set it up with my comcast modem and i run ethernet connection with my desktop. I got tired of my desktop, so i decided to use my laptop and i tried connecting my wireless router and it says unidentified network, my laptop connection status shows that its connected to the local but not to the internet, its weird how my ipod touch can connect to internet with my router than my laptop. I need help with this problem, i wanna be able to connect to the internet with my laptop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see the following information

what firewall / security suite do you have on the PC now or in the past - Norton, mcafee etc

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## nichoray10 (May 28, 2008)

i will test this and post results tmrw as soon as i get home.


----------



## nichoray10 (May 28, 2008)

so in the cmd i typed ipconfig /all>network.txt&network.txt and i had to switch to ethernet on my laptop to post the network.txt but i ran the cmd with the wireless. This is what i got:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-5D-31-79
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cd1:f4a5:571e:78b5%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.149(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 10, 2011 10:40:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 11, 2011 10:47:19 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890283
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-09-94-3E-00-24-2B-5D-31-79
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.76.182
68.87.78.134
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-66-90-D2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see the xirrus screen shot, but i suspect you have WPA(2) wireless security

you have an adapter


> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter


 we are seeing issues with

what windows version are you running
would you try removing the wireless security from the router and see it if connects

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007*
We have recently been seeing a whole lot of problems with that adapter over the last couple months, especially with WPA(2) encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.
*
Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. - Post back here if that does work or not.
*
In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters. If not, download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section.

You can post the Make and *EXACT* model of PC here, along with the windows version you have and we can find the driver and post a link here.

On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

Assuming that also does not work all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card. 
You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## nichoray10 (May 28, 2008)

i cant seem to post a screenshot but the Xirrus says that my router is -27.
and my laptop is windows vista. So, i turned off my wireless security and it didnt work.
i went to my device manager for my adapter update and there wasnt no update. Last option is resseting the router back to factory default.


----------



## nichoray10 (May 28, 2008)

after factory default settings, i was able to connect to the internet but after i put my cisco router cd and configure the settings, samething happens again cant connect to the internet


----------



## nichoray10 (May 28, 2008)

so after the hassle, all options didnt work except the changing the wpa2 to wep.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yep, thats what we are seeing



> Assuming that also does not work all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.
> You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Driver Update*
One of the posters here with the issue , found that the driver from this site http://www.atheros.cz/ resolved the issue
Thread is here http://forums.techguy.org/networking/983081-solved-public-network-access-local.html

I do *NOT* know anything about the site mentioned http://www.atheros.cz/

However, if you do decide to try the driver, please let us know the outcome, so far noone else has reported back that they tried the site, most appear to be content with using WEP security

Direct link to the drivers are below

*AR5007*
Vista 32 Bit
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=21&system=3

*AR5007EG*
Vista 32 Bit
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=3
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## nichoray10 (May 28, 2008)

thanks problem solved


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> thanks problem solved


How was the problem solved - what did you do - it would be very useful to know if you used the driver in the link and was then able to use WPA(2) again
Or what you did that resolved the issue - as we have a lot of this problem on the forum , with no solution other than using WEP, no security or buying a USB adapter


----------



## nichoray10 (May 28, 2008)

i use the driver link and updated it. then i changed the security back to wpa 2 and now it works.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent thanks for coming back , that's useful info for other that have the issue


----------

